# 300WBY Brown Bear load and bullets



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I am reloading my 300WBY for dangerous game Brown Bear and I am working on 200gr. - 250gr loads. I will be using the following bullets:
1. Woodleigh 200gr and 240gr Protectd points
2. Swift 200gr A-Frame
3. Kodiak 220gr
4. Nosler 200gr Partition and 220gr Par.
5. Barnes 200gr TSX
6. Hornady 220gr RN

Boy, is this test going to cost me some money????

Do you all suggest any other bullets to try.

I already have a 200gr load with IMR 4831 and IMR 7828 that move between 3091 and 3108fps. But I did that with a Sierra 200gr SBT and I will not use this bullet at this velocity to hit big game with. I have a Mark V coming soon and will not have to use my Ruger #1. Ruger kick to hard


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I shoot the 200 TSX from my 300Win @ 3000FPS. My avatar is a 200gn TSX recovered from a Bull Elk shot @ 373yds. The bullet started in the rear quarter and ended just ahead of the diaphragm up against the ribs. The bullet weighs 200.2gns now.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if they're still in production, but How 'bout the 250gr Barnes "O" bullet?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

clampdaddy said:


> I'm not sure if they're still in production, but How 'bout the 250gr Barnes "O" bullet?


You are right, they are not in production. I am going to use a 240gr Woodleigh bullet.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I would try the Partition. Keep the shots in the boiler room and you won't have a problem.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Bears as you well know are very mean critters, especially those of the brown variety. Of my many Alaskan friends that have shot more bears than I care to think about, and the stories they tell about performance, one thing is clear. They get as close to the bear as possible, and shoot them through the front shoulders and break them sum*****es down on the spot. You may have the opportunity to lung or heart shoot one in coastal areas, but you'd better plan on a solid bone crushing bullet for this task. My immediate recommendation goes to the barnes TSX, with the swift & noslers a close 2nd. Break both front shoulders and that will give you enough time to put a few more in him for good measure. I witnessed 2 grizzly boars get shot in Alaska, one at 80 yards through both shoulders .338 win mag nosler partition (died on the spot), and the other "lung shot" with a 300 win mag & bear claw bullet at 118 yards. That bear ran into the alder thickets, and that's not a great feeling having to track a bear in 8 foot high bushes....even after an hours wait. He was dead, but after a 300 yard death run....you could even tell he stopped several times to double back on his own trail....SPOOKY. Good luck and be safe!!
HM


----------



## THE Snowman (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't mean to muddy the waters at all, since it looks like you have made a good selection of bullets. I just returned from an African hunting trip. I shoot a 30-06 and used 165 grain Accubonds and had 10 one shot kills on lots of tough african game. I did NOT hunt anything dangerous, but the performance that I saw sold me on the Accubonds. Just a thought, best of luck to you.


----------

